# updating to 12.0-RELEASE-p5?



## coyote_zed (May 16, 2019)

When I currently run uname -a I get back that I am on FreeBSD version 12.0-RELEASE-p4. This morning when I ran `freebsd-update fetch install` I got a message stating "No updates needed to update system to 12.0-RELEASE-p5."

When I try to run the command `freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.0-RELEASE-p5` I get the following output

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic kernel/generic-dbg src/src world/base world/base-dbg
world/doc world/lib32 world/lib32-dbg

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE-p5 from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE-p5 from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE-p5 from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Any help in figuring out why this is the case would be appreciated. I am also running FreeBSD on a Dell Latitude E6530


----------



## zirias@ (May 16, 2019)

See FreeBSD-SA-19:07.mds, revision history. `-p5` was released because `-p4` was broken for `i386` only, so for `amd64`, there will be no difference. I'll stick to `-p4` for that reason.


----------



## coyote_zed (May 16, 2019)

Zirias said:


> See FreeBSD-SA-19:07.mds, revision history. `-p5` was released because `-p4` was broken for `i386` only, so for `amd64`, there will be no difference. I'll stick to `-p4` for that reason.


Thanks for the info! Out of curiosity, why am I getting the message about p5 if it doesn't apply? As a side note the processor I have in the system is an Intel I7.


----------



## zirias@ (May 16, 2019)

Sorry, no idea -- I don't use `freebsd-update` but build from source. Maybe someone else knows the answer


----------



## forquare (May 16, 2019)

Normally for the "-p" releases, I just do

```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
```

The install may need to be done multiple times if multiple components are updated.  The upgrade subcommand I normally only use for full and point releases.

In any case, it would be interesting to see what the output of `freebsd-version -ku` is.  Two lines should be printed.


----------



## coyote_zed (May 16, 2019)

forquare said:


> Normally for the "-p" releases, I just do
> 
> ```
> # freebsd-update fetch
> ...



Would `freebsd-version -ky` give me a different output then `uname -a` where it says that I'm running p4?


----------



## forquare (May 16, 2019)

`freebsd-version -ku` gives you the version of the kernel (`-k`) and user-land (`-u`).  I don't recall which `uname -a` gives you.


----------



## jdakhayman (May 16, 2019)

The kernel and userland are now on different patch levels. Nothing too worrisome.



```
jda@fletcher-4:/home/jda % freebsd-version -k
12.0-RELEASE-p4
jda@fletcher-4:/home/jda % freebsd-version -u
12.0-RELEASE-p5
```


jda


----------



## coyote_zed (May 16, 2019)

`freebsd-version -k` gave me: p4
`freebsd-version -u` gave me: p5

from what has been said, I'm assuming this means that the system is as it should be. Thanks for all the help


----------



## tedbell (May 16, 2019)

Weird. I got the update for p5 and I'm on amd64.


----------



## srlemke (May 16, 2019)

Just did it, seems all fine:


```
<root@besta>/home/slemke # freebsd-update fetch
(...)
The following files will be updated as part of updating to 12.0-RELEASE-p5:
/bin/freebsd-version
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/i386/i386/initcpu.c

<root@besta>/home/slemke # freebsd-update install
Installing updates... done.

<root@besta>/home/slemke # uname -a
FreeBSD besta 12.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p4 GENERIC  amd64

<root@besta>/home/slemke # /bin/freebsd-version
12.0-RELEASE-p5
```

I really don't expect any feature or headache from this small bump.


----------

